# Teichneuling stellt sich vor - mit Problemen



## MartinBLN (17. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

bin Martin und habe mit Frau und Kind vor zwei Jahren Haus mit Teich bezogen. Im Ersten Jahr haben wir nicht viel gemacht und alles so gelassen. Hier hatten wir schon das Problem mit trübem Wasser und massig Seerosen.

Dieses Jahr war der Plan mal die Seerosen zu "kürzen". Das hat sich allerdings als Mammutaktion herausgestellt. Der komplette Teichboden mit Wurzelweg und Schlamm in 10-20cm Höhe. Also alles raus - 3 Hänger voll waren das. Jetzt haben wir die Fische auf 3 Kois + 5-6 Goldis reduziert und zwei frische Seerosen gesetzt. Bis April war der Teich nach Neubefüllung schön klar. Jetzt ist er aber sehr trüb. 

Will jetzt erst mal die UV Lampe wechseln und hoffe das es sich dann bessert. Habt ihr noch Ideen. Hoffe anhand der Bilder und den Angaben kann man sich ein Urteil als Fachmann bilden.

Hoffe kann mich hier noch ein bißchen bilden - eigentlich habe ich null Ahnung


----------



## Zacky (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo & Herzlich Willkommen.

Der Teich scheint ja echt groß zu sein.

Das __ Filtersystem was ihr angeschlossen habt, ist gepumpt über den Compactsieve und einen kleinen Mehrkammerfilter, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Wie viel fördert die Pumpe? Was ist das für ein Filterkammersystem? Was für Filtermedien sind dort drin und wird diese belüftet? Wann habt ihr den Teich neu befüllt? Wie ich raus gelesen habe, also dann in diesem Jahr März ( ? ) und bis April war es klar!? Das wäre an sich ganz normal, da sich das "Ökosystem" in eurem Teich erst einmal wieder neu einstellen muss. Zum Anfang (nach Neubefüllung) kommt es nach einer gewissen Zeit eigentlich immer zu einer Trübung durch Algen, welche man nicht zwingend mit einer UVC bekämpfen kann und muss. Dies ist einfach der natürliche Prozess in die eigene Teichbiologie und sollte unter normalen Bedingungen in 6-8 Wochen auch wieder Geschichte sein. Kann sein, dass es im kommenden Jahr wieder zu einer Algenblüte im Frühjahr kommt, aber auch die vergeht wieder recht schnell. Ein Teich braucht gut & gerne 2-3 Jahre bis sich ein annähernd biologisches Gleichgewicht eingestellt hat.

Der Besatz mit 3 Koi und 5-6 Goldis ist in meinen Augen eher ungünstig bei der bestehenden Filterung. Der Teich sieht auch optisch zumindest deutlich größer wie 25 qbm Volumen aus. Die Goldfische vermehren sich einfach zu schnell und sind dann kaum unter Kontrolle zu bringen.

Die beiden neuen Seerosen sind sicher ganz gut, aber was ist mit weiteren Pflanzen!? Auf dem letzten Bild ist der große Seerosenbewuchs und eine scheinbare Uferbepflanzung zu erkennen. Das Bild ist doch sicherlich aus dem Vorjahr. Oder!?

Ich würde dem Teich erst einmal noch etwas Zeit geben, damit sich eine eigenständige Teichbio einstellen kann. Die technische Seite kann bzw. sollte man sicherlich in den kommenden 1-2 Jahren ins Auge fassen und aufrüsten. Was ich jetzt nicht auf den Bildern gesehen habe, ist eine zusätzliche Teichbelüftung. Die würde ich auf jeden Fall jetzt noch nachrüsten.


----------



## MartinBLN (18. Mai 2017)

Morgen,

erst mal vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort. Ich versuche mal die Fragen bestmöglich zu beantworten:

__ Filtersystem:
Auf der Rechnung von 2011 steht nur AI-ECO 5 Kammer. Das müsste der sein:
In der ersten Kammer habe ich 8 Bürsten. Dann in 3 Kammern Würfel (erst 2 grob, dann 2 fein) und zuletzt Plasteförmchen.

Vor dem eigentlichen Filter sitzt nochmal ein Grobabscheider (Sieb)

Pumpe:
SunSun 16.000 (vorher war eine Oase 12.000 drin). Ich hatte mit strak befülltem Filter (viele eng gepackte Würfel), das Problem, dass der Filter überlief, weil der Druckverlust vermutlich zu hoch war.

UV:
Evolution UVC 55W. Lampe wie gesagt nie gewechselt.

Belüftung:
Gar nichts. Was genau kann ich denn darunter verstehen?

Befüllt wurde am 8. April innerhalb eines Tages. Wie gesagt danach war die Sicht für ca. 3-4 Wochen sehr gut. Jetzt seit 2 Wochen wieder trüb. Den Fischen scheint es aber gut zu gehen.

Besatz:
Ich hatte vorher 50-100 Goldis drin. Daher habe ich extra ausgedünnt. Die Goldis will ich auf diese Menge halten und dachte eigentlich noch 2-3 Kois reinzupacken. So wie ich das heraus lese, findest du den Besatz schon zuviel????

Bepflanzung:
Richtig das mit den Seerosen ist von letztes Jahr. Bepflanzung am Rand ist quasi nicht angerührt worden. Das Wasser steht bis in den  Uferbereich, wo auch Pflanzen stehen. Aber keine Ahnung wie die heißen ;-) Du kannst zur Beurteilung auch das Bild von letztes Jahr nehmen. Ich kann ja heute nochmal einzelne Bilder machen.

Wegen Anschaufung Teichbelüftung hast du was konkretes als Vorschlag und bringt das wirklich was? 

Erst mal vielen Dank!


----------



## Zacky (18. Mai 2017)

MartinBLN schrieb:


> UV:
> Evolution UVC 55W. Lampe wie gesagt nie gewechselt.


Also wenn die UVC noch Altbestand ist und in das System bereits integriert ist, sollte man sie durchaus nutzen und die Röhre wechseln. Unter normalen Bedingungen sind solche Röhren je nach Leuchtdauer nach 1 oder 2 Jahren auch zu wechseln, da sie ihre Leistungsfähigkeit verlieren, auch wenn sie optisch noch gut leuchten.



MartinBLN schrieb:


> Belüftung:
> Gar nichts. Was genau kann ich denn darunter verstehen? ... Wegen Anschaffung Teichbelüftung hast du was konkretes als Vorschlag und bringt das wirklich was?


Die Teichbelüftung ist gerade für die Fische sehr wichtig, da sie den Sauerstoff brauchen. Die richtigen Pflanzen (meist Unterwasserpflanzen) sorgen für eine Sauerstoffanreicherung, andere Pflanzen wiederum benötigen diesen aber auch. Gerade in den Nachtzeiten bzw. frühen Morgenstunden ist der Sauerstoffgehalt meist am niedrigsten. Eine zusätzliche Belüftung lässt sich mit einer einfachen Belüfterpumpe und ein paar Lüftersteinen, Lüfterplatten, Lüfterstangen oder auch Lüftertellern im Teich ermöglichen. 



MartinBLN schrieb:


> Besatz:
> Ich hatte vorher 50-100 Goldis drin. Daher habe ich extra ausgedünnt. Die Goldis will ich auf diese Menge halten und dachte eigentlich noch 2-3 Kois reinzupacken. So wie ich das heraus lese, findest du den Besatz schon zuviel????


Ich finde den Besatz nur ungünstig, aber aktuell nicht zu viel. Das Problem sind am Ende wirklich die Goldfische, denn die vermehren sich umgemein schnell und können in den kommenden 1-2 Jahren wieder so an die 50-70 Stück sein. Ich sehe das nur dann als zu viel, wenn die Bio nicht mehr hinterher kommt. Das muss sich aber auch erst wieder wirklich zeigen. Ich persönlich hätte gar keine Goldfische im Teich gelassen und mich nur auf den Besatz mit vielleicht 5 Koi konzentriert. 3 sind einsame Einzelgänger, 5 wieder eine aktive Gruppe. 

Bezüglich des Filters könnte man diesen ggf. aufpeppen, in dem man schaut, ob effektivere Biomedien eingesetzt werden könnten. Filterwürfel sind nicht so der Hit.


----------



## Lion (18. Mai 2017)

Martin,
prüfe einmal, ob der Filter für eine 16000er Pumpe ausgelegt ist, denn wenn das Wasser
zu schnell durch den Filter läuft und dieser nicht dafür geeignet ist, fehlt der optimale Reinigungsprozess.

Evtl. die Filteranlage erweitern.
Und prüfe bitte, ob zwischen Ansaugpumpe und Filterrücklauf ein relativ großer Abstand ist, 
damit eine gute Wasserbewegung stattfindet.

Ich vermute auch, da Du so eine große Reinigung vorgenommen hast, stehen die jetzigen Pflanzen in
keinem Vergleich zum biologischen Reinigungsprozess von vorher und da ist jetzt Geduld und Zeit gefragt.

Weiterhin viel Vergnügen an so einem schönen Teich.
VG. Léon


----------



## MartinBLN (18. Mai 2017)

Ja dazu habe ich mich auch schon belesen. Ich glaube ich jage einfach zuviel Wasser durch. Der Filter soll für 5000 l/h ausgelegt sein, dass heiß wenn ich mit meiner 16.000er Pumpe arbeite geht zuviel durch. Habe aber ne Drossel eingebaut und werde die mal zudrehen ;-)

Abstand ist gegeben. Pumpe steht Nähe Terasse bis Teichmitte und Zulauf aus dem Filter ist am anderen Ende. 

Wegen Belfütung fahre ich heute mal zum einem Fachmann im Nachbarort. Vielleicht hat er was passendes da....


----------



## Zacky (18. Mai 2017)

Habe mich gerade nochmal zu dem Filter belesen. Es gibt da verschiedene Angaben, so dass man wissen müsste, was Du bei Dir tatsächlich zu stehen hast. Zum Einen wird in den Beschreibungen etwas von einen DN 110 Ein- & Ausgang geschrieben, an anderer Stelle schreibt man wiederum DN 50 oder gar DN 40. Da wird aber auch davon ausgegangen, dass der Filter direkt gepumpt betrieben wird, was ja bei Dir eigentlich so nicht der Fall ist, denn Du pumpst ja in erster Linie in das Compactsieve II hinein, wo es anschließend in Schwerkraft wieder alleine abläuft. Das heißt also, dass Du mit (vermutlich) DN 75 in Schwerkraft auslaufen lässt und das in deinen Mehrkammerfilter läuft. Das Volumen snd auf keinen Fall mehr 16.000 Liter, da Du auch die Reibungsverluste im Schlauch von Pumpe zum Compactsieve II sowie die Förderhöhe berücksichtigen solltest. Der Compactsieve II steht vermutlich etwa 1 m über Wasserlinie? Der eine Anbieter sagt etwas von 5000 Liter und der Andere wieder etwas von 10.000 Liter/Stunde. Je nach Ein- & Ausgangsverrohrung ist das mögliche Volumen zu bestimmen. Wo befindet sich in deinem Filteraufbau eigentlich die UVC? Denn auch diese limitiert dein gesamtes Volumen.


----------



## MartinBLN (18. Mai 2017)

50er Abläufe. Das passt glaube auch, ich messe heute aber nochmal. Was mir jetzt schon auffällt, dass ich den Vortex vom Prinzip her gar nicht nutze. Das Wasser tröpfelt einfach per Schwerkraft oben rein. Eigentlich soll das ja unten reingedrückt werden. Da in dem Vorfilter eh nicht viel abgeschieden wird kann ich den Vorfilter doch weglassen und direkt mit Pumpendruckseite in den Vortex gehen oder?

Der UV Filter sitzt neben dem Haupfilter. Ich komme quasi aus der Pumpe, gehe in UV Filter und dann in den grünen Grobabscheider. Von da dann per Schwerkraft in den Vortex/Hauptfilter.

Das da nicht 16000 ankommen ist mir natürlich auch klar. Aber da der Filter bei zu enger Bestückung überläuft, ist ja ein Indiz, dass zuviel durchgeht bzw. reingedrückt wird. Das Wasser soll ja vermutlich auch eine gewisse Verweildauer im Filter haben und nicht nur stumpf durchgejagt werden oder?

Bild 1 rechts unten ist meiner. Quasi der größte aus den Dokumenten...


----------



## Zacky (18. Mai 2017)

Ohne Vorfilter würde ich das nicht machen und der Compactsieve II ist schon das absolute Minimum an einem Vorfilter. Der Compactsieve holt Dir zumindest den groben Schmutz raus und das wird im Laufe des Jahres auf jeden Fall mehr werden, so dass ich darauf nicht verzichten würde. Ich würde den Vortexfilter anders nutzen und somit auch die gesamte Filterstrecke anders bestücken. Das es bei zu enger Bestückung anfängt überzulaufen, mag zum Einem an einem zu hohen Durchsatz liegen, kann aber anderseits auch einfach an den genutzten Filtermedien liegen. Von daher würde ich persönlich nicht den Durchfluss dem Filter anpassen, sondern den Filter dem richtigen Durchfluss.


----------



## MartinBLN (18. Mai 2017)

Wie könnte man den Vortex den effektiv nutzen? Filtermedien bringen ja nichts, da ich die ja nicht sicher durchströmt kriege!? Oder ich gehe trotzdem von unten rein aus dem Compactsieve....

Wie würdest du denn die Filterstrecke an sich aufbauen? 

Gruß


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo Martin steht das BLN für Berlin ?
Wenn ja hier gibt es viele Teichsuchtis und da würde sich bestimmt der ein oder andere finden um mal vorbei zu schauen. 
Asu und herzlich willkommen im Forum der durchgeknallten Teichsuchtis  
Zu deinem Filter. 
Der CS2 scheint zu tief zu stehen und entweder zuviel Wasser zu bekommen oder es nicht schnell genug weg zu bekommen oder ist dein Sieb einfach nur zu 
Normaler weise sieht das so aus:
  
Wenn du noch Bilder von deinem Filter Anschlüssen machen würdest kann man bestimmt noch mehr erkennen.


----------



## MartinBLN (18. Mai 2017)

Ja steht für BLN. Bin da aber nicht mehr ansässig und komme aus Hillerse. Das ist zwischen Braunschweig und Hannover.

Den CS2 mache ich mal sauber, sieht dann bei mir genauso aus ;-)

Werde generell mal mehr Bilder knippsen.


----------



## MartinBLN (22. Mai 2017)

Konnte den UV-Klärer noch nicht reparieren. Habe leider die Quarzröhre kaputt gemacht und musste neu bestellen :-(

Ansonsten war ich beim Teichfachmann in der Nähe. Der hat auch gleich wegen Belüftung gefragt und diverse Lösungen präsentiert. Ich werde wohl mal einen Termin bei mir machen. 
Zwecks Belüftung habe ich mich dann noch nen bisl belesen, allerdings kommt man da auch auf Beiträge, die sagen das zuviel Belüftung auch nicht so gut sein soll.


Trotzdem noch die Frage, wie man vielleicht meinen Filter anders aufbauen könnte? Wie könnte man den Vortex effektiv nutzen?


----------



## MartinBLN (22. Mai 2017)

So ich bins  nochmal. Habe jetzt mal einige Bilder angehangen:

Fragen Probleme:
1. Der Ablauf des Filters steht geschätzt ca. 20-30cm über Wasserstandsfläche. Ich glaube deshalb läuft auch das Wasser so langsam ab und potentiell der Filter über, wenn zuviel vorne reinkommt. Wie hoch muss denn der Ablauf liegen bzw. wieviel L kriege ich bei welcher Höhe aus dem Filter raus. In dem Bauraum kriege ich ca. 10-15cm Anhöhung noch hin.

2. Die Schmutzabläufe sind nicht zugänglich siehe Bild. Kann ich da eine Verrohrung anbringen mit Reduzierung und dann mit einer Pumpe absaugen?

3. Wie kann ich den Vortex effektiver nutzen? Ihr seht ja, dass der nur von oben seitlich durch Schwerkraft eingeströmt wird. Ich denke fast, dass hier 0 Filterwirkung zustande kommt!?

Was habt ihr denn noch für Ideen und wie würdet ihr generell den Filter mit Filtermedien aufbauen?

Danke vorab und Gruß


----------



## Zacky (22. Mai 2017)

Dein Filter ist voller Schlamm und der liegt auf den Filtermedien. Dieser Schlamm setzt Dir alles zu und bremst damit nochmals den Durchfluss der einzelnen Filtermedien und senkt meiner Meinung nach auch drastisch die eigentliche biologische Filterung durch Bakterien, die sich dort ansiedeln sollten. Eine Belüftung scheint gar nicht im Filter vorhanden. Die dort lebenden Bakterien benötigen Sauerstoff zum Verarbeiten der Schadstoffe. Der Schlamm deutet meiner Meinung nach darauf hin, dass die Pumpe ordentlich Schlammwasser nach oben zieht, was durch das recht "grobe" 300 µm Sieb gar nicht abgesondert wird.

Kannst Du den eigentlichen Vortex-Anschluss nicht nutzen, wie er am Gehäuse angebaut ist? Was ist das für ein Anschluss und Durchmesser? DN 50? Von deinem CS II kommst Du mit DN 75, so dass ich ggf. den Anschluss (Einlauf) am Vortex entsprechend anpassen würde. In der ersten Biokammer vermute ich Bürsten!? Diese würde ich im Vortex sauber installieren und ggf. um ein paar Stück erweitern. Damit würde ich mir erhoffen, dass das einströmende Wasser samt Schlamm dort etwas beruhigt wird und sich der Schlamm in der Vortexkammer absetzt.

Wie ich anfangs schon mal meinte, würde ich die anderen Filtermedien grundsätzlich austauschen und diese Schwammwürfel bzw. das andere Material gegen effektiveres Biomedium austauschen. 

Auch würde ich die Rückläufe / Ausläufe vergrößern. Wenn das aktuell noch die DN 50 Anschlüsse sind, dann fließen in der Summe vielleicht so 5000 Liter ab. Also hier mind. die beiden normalen Anschlüsse auf DN 75 bauen und evtl. einen Rückauf zusätzlich.


----------



## MartinBLN (22. Mai 2017)

Du hast recht, dass das Sieb quasi nichts abscheidet. Daher wollte ich das eigentlich zurückbauen und direkt nach UV an den eigentlichen Vortex. Die Pumpe sitzt ca. an der Mitte des Teichs auf dem Boden. Ich könnte natürlich die Ansaugung über Skimmer und Oberfläche machen!?

Der Vortexanschluß hat übrigens nen 40er Außendurchmesser und ich könnte prinzipiell was basteln um da reinzukommen.

Zwecks Ablauf: Reicht es nicht wenn ich mit den vorhandenen 50er einfach 10cm höher als jetzt gehe? Wenn ich jetzt eine Fallhöhe von ca. 30 cm habe und 10cm drauf packe müsste ich ja überschlagsmäßig ca. 30% mehr Durchfluß haben oder?
Will eigentlich ungern komplett umbauen und neue Verrohrung anschließen.

Die Idee mit den Bürsten im Vortex kann ich ja mal testen. Bürsten habe ich genug da....

Morgen kommt die UV Quarzröhre. Dann werde ich den Filter mal etwas höher setzen und das mit dem Vortex probieren wenn ich ihn angeschlossen kriege.

An welcher Stelle sollte man die Belüftung im Filter denn setzen? Von der Größe würde sich der Vortex ja anbieten. Und welche konkrete Filterbestückung würdest du vornehmen?


----------



## Zacky (23. Mai 2017)

MartinBLN schrieb:


> Ich könnte natürlich die Ansaugung über Skimmer und Oberfläche machen!?


Einen Skimmer würde ich eh' nutzen, da der Schmutz, welcher über die Oberfläche eingetragen wird, somit am Schnellsten aus dem Teichkreislauf entsorgt werden könnte, bevor er sich absetzt und am Grund zu Mulm umgewandelt wird.



MartinBLN schrieb:


> Zwecks Ablauf: Reicht es nicht wenn ich mit den vorhandenen 50er einfach 10cm höher als jetzt gehe?


Ich denke nicht. Der Querschnitt bleibt ja gleich und da geht nun einmal nur ein gewisses Volumen durch.



MartinBLN schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle sollte man die Belüftung im Filter denn setzen? Von der Größe würde sich der Vortex ja anbieten. Und welche konkrete Filterbestückung würdest du vornehmen?


Ich würde am CS II erst einmal festhalten und schauen, ob man nicht ein 200 µm Sieb dafür bekommt. Ich meine, dass ich in der Vergangenheit gelesen habe, das es auch 200µm Siebe für den CS II gibt. Den Vortex mit Bürsten ausstatten, damit sich dort ggf. der Schlamm absetzt. Die erste Kammer nach dem Vortex mit Helix (belüftet & bewegt) und die letzte Kammer vor dem Auslauf mit Japanmatten ausstatten.

Aber auch das wäre nur eine Idee, wie ich es machen würde, was noch lange keine Garantie ist, dass es dann so richtig 100% funktioniert.



MartinBLN schrieb:


> Ansonsten war ich beim Teichfachmann in der Nähe. Der hat auch gleich wegen Belüftung gefragt und diverse Lösungen präsentiert.


Was ist denn bei diesem Besuch denn eigentlich raus gekommen? Was hat er Dir denn für Lösungen präsentiert?


----------



## MartinBLN (23. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank erst mal für deine Antwort.

Skimmer:
Geht leider mit meiner vorhandenen Pumpe nicht :-( Muss mal gucken was ich da mache...

Ablauf:
Du hast prinzipiell recht, aber der Ablauf funktioniert ja über das Höhendelta zum Teich. Das heißt für den Durchfluss bzw. die Energie ist direkt die Höhe zu berücksichtigen.
Habe mich schon nach Muffen/Tankdurchführungen umgesehen. Werde mir mal angucken, wie ich das mache wenn ich den Filter raus habe um ihn ein bißchen zu erhöhen.

Vortex:
Wenn ich diesen aber mit den Bürsten ausstatte ist es kein Vortex mehr. Das heißt das Wasser was oben reinläuft wird nur mechanisch über die Bürsten gefiltert. Kann ich ja mal probieren.


Besuch:
Er hat mir nur gezeigt, wie seine Filter aufgebaut sind, das ist aber alles völlig oversized weil er große Mengen Kois züchtet. Auch wegen der Kosten kommt das für micht in Frage. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere macht er alles mit Beadfiltern und hat davor noch individuelle Filtertstufen und arbeit auch mit diesen komischen Chips. Ich habe auch gar nicht soviel zu meinem Equipment erzählt, da ich ja erst mal nur die UV Lampe wollte. Daher haben wir dann vereinbart, dass er einfach mal vorbeikommt. Grundaussage war aber, dass man Belüften sollte einmal im Filter und einmal im Teich. Hat da auch Pumpen im Angebot...auch nicht billig 

Gruß


----------



## Zacky (23. Mai 2017)

MartinBLN schrieb:


> Vortex:
> Wenn ich diesen aber mit den Bürsten ausstatte ist es kein Vortex mehr. Das heißt das Wasser was oben reinläuft wird nur mechanisch über die Bürsten gefiltert. Kann ich ja mal probieren.



Die Vortexkammer funktioniert bei unseren kleinen Teichen eh' nicht wirklich wie es das eigentliche Vortexprinzip es vorsieht. Dafür sind die Duruchmesser der Teichfilter/der Vortexkammern viel zu klein, so dass von daher die Funktion eines Vortex im Teichfilter überschätzt wird. Mit der Idee, die Bürsten vorne in den Vortex zu hängen, verfolge ich schon genau diesen Gedanken, der "mechanischen" Reinigung. Der grobe Schmutz wird im Normalfall im CS II abgefangen, aber das feine Schlammsediment rutscht halt mit durch. So rein von der Theorie her denke ich halt, dasss das einlaufende Wasser (samt Schlammsedimenten) nicht den direkten Weg in die nächste Filterkammer geht, sondern durch die Bürsten ein wenig beruhigt wird und über "Umwege" fließen muss, so dass sich eben hier das Sediment noch ein wenig absetzen kann. Ob es funktioniert, kannst Du uns dann ja bitte berichten, wenn Du es probiert hast. Das es nicht gleich & sofort ein deutliches Ergebnis bringt, sollte Dir aber auch bewusst sein. Es braucht alles seine Zeit.


----------



## MartinBLN (23. Mai 2017)

Werde ich machen. Habt ihr konkrete Empfehlung für eine DN75er Durchführung zwecks Ablauf? Ich sehe da nicht so recht durch, es gibt Klebelösungen und geschraubt. Ich will dann in jeden Fall ohne nochmaliges Kleben oder adaptieren mit DN75er HT Rohr arbeiten....


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2017)

Was spricht eigentlich gegen 110er Durchführungen ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## MartinBLN (23. Mai 2017)

Prinzipiell nichts, außer das die Rohre immer dicker werden. Würde dann wie es aktuell schon ist, von zwei Abläufen auf ein Rohr zusammenführen und das dann in den Teich.

Gruß


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2017)

Ich meinte ja, weil du 75er HT ins Spiel gebracht hast, ist es schon egal. Einzig der Flow ist beim 110er besser. Die Arbeit wäre die gleiche. 

LG
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2017)

Ich wollte aber nicht Zacky ins Wort reden ... war ja auch eine Frage in #21 an die Experten.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Zacky (23. Mai 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ich wollte aber nicht Zacky ins Wort reden


@Digicat Helmut...das wäre aber auch nicht schlimm, denn viele verschiedene Meinungen bieten dem Suchenden eine größere Auswahl an Möglichkeiten.


----------



## MartinBLN (23. Mai 2017)

So, ich war bis eben nochmal fleißig. Die Quarzröhre kam und ich habe den UV Klärer wieder in Betrieb genommen. Des Weiteren habe ich den gesamten Filter ca. 5-8 cm erhöht.

1. Den Ablauf werde ich auf 75 umbauen, es ist nämlich von 50 auf 75 kurz nach Ausgang vergrößert. Das sollte also kaum Aufwand sein...siehe Bild.

2. Den Vortex habe ich wie vorgeschlagen an der Einleitstelle nach UV angeschlossen. Allerdings musste ich den Vorfilter dazu abklemmen auch wenn ihr gegenteiliges vorgeschlagen hab. Das Problem war, dass ich ihn so nicht anshcließen konnte und weiterhin hatte ich hier nie wirklichen Dreck drin. Ich hatte den Filter erstmal unbestückt laufen lassen um zu sehen was passiert. Der Vortex macht eine schöne Spiralströmung. Dann nochmal leergepumpt und gereinigt. Die Filterbürsten auch eingesetzt. Ich glaube sogar das funktioniert sehr gut als erste Abscheidung. Denn die Strömung wird untem im Vortex sehr stark sein und kann nur nach oben über die Bürsten in die erste Filterstufe laufen, d.h. der Dreck müsste sich unten an den Bürsten und unten im VOrtex absetzen.

3. Den Rest des Filters habe ich mit Schwammwürfeln 2xgrob, 2xfein und Plastikbio...bestückt. Siehe Bild. Ich habe wegen kaputter Beutelnetze sehr locker gepackt und erhoffe mir so weniger Druckverlust.

In Betrieb genommen schafft der Filter vollen Durchsatz meiner Sunsun 16.000er Pumpe ohne das ich per Schieber eindrosseln muss. Ich bin der Meinung ich habe jetzt ca. doppelten Durchfluß zu vorher.

Des Weiteren habe ich den Ablauf im Teich um ein Rohr+Bogen gekürzt, damit das Wasser reinplätschert. Was sagt ihr zu den Bilder und meinem Vorgehen? Sollte ich jetzt in der ersten Filterstufe (Würfel grob) eine Belüftung + Teichbelüftung einbauen?


----------



## Zacky (23. Mai 2017)

Das sieht ja erst einmal gut aus. Die Filterwürfel sind auf Dauer evtl. nicht so effektiv, weil die besiedelbare Filterfläche dennoch recht klein ist. Aktuell bieten Kunststoffmedien wie Helix und Co. deutlich größere geschützte Oberflächen für Bakteriensiedlungen. Wenn Du jetzt aktuell noch ein-zwei Lüftersteine unter die Kunststoffwürfel legst, damit diese belüftet werden, sollte es erst einmal ganz gut sein.


----------



## MartinBLN (24. Mai 2017)

So und wieder ein kleines Update. Ich bin natürlich immer gleich gewillt alles auf einmal zu optimieren und da mein Teichfritze das nötige Equipment sogar da hatte bin ich eben nochmal ins Nachbardorf und habe zwei Belüfterplatten + Belüftungsgerät Alita AL-40 geholt. Gleich installiert und nun erst mal abwarten. Seht selbst:

Danke für die ersten Tips und Anregungen!

Edit:
Aja, die Wasserquali bzw. Sichttiefe war schon nach 24h merklich besser. Ob die Qualität besser ist keine Ahnung es scheint aber so, dass tatsächlich der höhere Filterdurchfluß was bringt!


----------



## MartinBLN (31. Mai 2017)

Kurzes Update:

Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber die Wasserqualität ist sehr deutlich besser geworden. Was jetzt der größte Bringer von den Maßnahmen war - keine Ahnung...bin auf jeden Fall zufrieden! 

Skimmer werde ich wegen sauberer Wasseroberfläche noch nachrüsten und den mit in den Filter fördern lassen.

Gruß


----------



## MartinBLN (24. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

nach längerer Abstinenz mal wieder ein paar Worte und Fragen von mir. Ich hatte letzte Woche die Abläufe auf 2x75 vergrößert....ging alles problemlos und war wenig Aufwand. In dem Zuge habe ich die Bürsten wieder in die Ursprungsposition gebracht und nutze den Vortex normal. Durch die Ablaufvergrößerung kann ich nun mit maximalen Wasserdurchsatz arbeiten und im Vortex entsteht eine schöne Strömung und grober Dreck sammelt sich unten. 

Ich hatte ja vorher den Compactsieve vor der Filterkammer. Der hat bei mir allerdings gar nicht gebracht bzw. war da null Dreck drin. Ich habe auch keine Probleme mit Algen und groben Schmutz im Teich und da die Pumpen das angesaugte eh hexelt bringt dieser Vorfilter mit dem Basissieb nix. Die Idee ist jetzt den Compactsieve auf ein 150um umzubauen und den Vortex von unten einströmen zu lassen und hier schon mit Filtermedien (Bürsten/Würfel) zu arbeiten. Was haltet ihr von dieser Idee?

Des Weiteren habe ich Fische bestellt (bisher 2 große Kois 50cm und 3 Kleine 20-30cm drin, morgen dann 5x20-25cm + 5x10cm ). Bisher reicht der Biofilter völlig bzw. sind meine Wasserwerte gut und das Wasser ist auch klar. Da ich keinen Platz habe für eine echte Filtereweiterung war die Idee die letzten beiden Kammern mit Ecopondchips auszustatten welche in einem Edelstahl käfig gehalten werden und von unten belüftet werden. Ziel wäre quasi die Biofilterleistung zu erhöhen ohne groß umzubauen. Einer ne Meinung? Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen zwecks Erhöhung der Filterleistung mit vorhandenem Filtergehäuse?

Dann zum Teich und Absaugen. Ich habe auf dem Teichgrund eine Schicht Schlacke/Schlamm. Muss man diese zwingend absaugen. Das Wasser ist klar und dieser Dreck wird nur dann zum Schwebeteilchen wenn die Fische mal stark mit dem Schwanz in Grundnähe wackeln ;-) Dieser Schlamm gelangt auch niemals in die Ansaugung sondern nur dann wenn in der Nähe der Pumpe aufgewirbelt wird.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Juli 2017)

Die einzige Möglichkeit ohne Umbau der vorhandenen "Filter" die Biofilterleistung zu erhöhen wäre Schaumwürfel und die groben Plasteröllchen raus und __ Hel-X rein.
Dann hast Du mehr "Ansiedelugsfläche" für die Bakterien.
Ob das ganze Konstrukt im gesamten aber ausreicht für X Koi mit Y Menge an Futter= Nährstoffeintrag?? mit Z Nachwuchs an Fischen/ Wachstum....( es sei denn Du hast nur Männer oder Weiber gekauft, was oft clever ist)

Hel-X gibt es je nach Anwendung in verschiedenen Größen/Strukturen und dann noch sinkend, schwebend, schwimmend.

Das Hel-X 13+ hat die Biologische Fläche 955 m2 pro m3 und ist das mit der größten Fläche pro m³.
Ich pers. bin ein Fan von schwimmend.

Andere Hel-X - Größen haben weniger Fläche, sind aber ggf. leichter durchströmbar.
--
Eigentlich..gehört vor das Hel-X eine feinere mech. Filterung.
Im Teich BA und Skimmerrohre in Schwerkraft, Filter (TF) und Pumpe dahinter....


----------



## MartinBLN (24. Juli 2017)

Hallo Thorsten,

danke für die Rückmeldung.

Schaumwürfel habe ich ja komplett drin. Quasi nach den Bürsten 2 Kammern Würfel. Erst grob dann fein. Dahinter wie schon richtig bemerkt relativ grobe Plastekörper. Die Idee wäre quasi die hintere Kammern mit besseren Körpern auszustatten und ggf. auch die letzte Würfelstufe damit auszustatten (also Würfel raus und Helix oder Chip rein).

Aufgrund der relativ kleinen Kammern kam halt die Idee mit den Chips welche ca. 4000^m2 pro m3 haben. Die würde ich quasi in die letzte Kammer oder auch letzte+vorletzte in Edelstahlkörbe packen und jeweils mit einem Belüfterstein von unten anstrudeln lassen. Damit müsste ich eine gute Bewegung haben...
Gleiches könnte man natürlich mit jedem anderen Material machen...ich kam halt auf die Idee wegen der hohen Ansiedlungsfläche und meinen kleinen Kammern.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Juli 2017)

Die Chips sind gut- bedürfen aber eigentlich einer sehr  effektiven Kammer und Belüftung zum bewegen (Hexenklessel).
Das bekommst Du vermutlich da nicht hin. Daher normale __ Hel-X empfehlenswerter.
Ich pers. habe 50l Flakes von Stöhr- aber gemischt mit 500l Hel-X diverser Größen in ca. 1,5m³ Biokammer. Die Flakes schwimmen auch besiedelt stärker auf als normales Hel-x.

Achso- den Schlamm am Boden würde ich entfernen...und mir die Stelle gut merken als Platz für den BA später.


----------



## MartinBLN (25. Juli 2017)

Chips+Belüftung habe ich auch gelesen.....allerdings glaube ich sogar, dass das in meinem Kammern funktionieren könnte. Es ist hier immer ein up/Downflow in der jeweiligen Kammer und ich habe heute auch schon eine Belüftung drin. Müsste man vermutlich einfach probieren, ich denke mit ausreichender Belüftung müsste das gehen. 

Muss mir das mal überlegen. Einfach nur probieren ist halt relativ teuer und ggf. doch nicht die richtige Lösung. 

Ich plane jetzt noch eine weitere Optimierung. Ich hatte ja vorher dem Umbau den Compact Sieve 2 dran. Den will ich wieder integrieren und habe dazu ein 150um Sieb bestellt. Dann will ich vom Sieve mittel HT Rohr unten im Vortex auf den Boden einströmen, damit die Strömung im Wasser von unten nach oben erfolgt. Hier will ich dann wieder im Vortex mit Filtermedien arbeiten. Entweder wieder die Bürsten da rein und da wo jetzt die Bürsten sind Würfel  oder gleich vorne im Vortex grobe Würfel. Was haltet ihr davon? Somit würde ich die Filterkette ingesamt vergrößern, die mechanische Filterung weiter vorn nutzen und könnten hinten raus mehr mit Biomaterial machen!?

Schlamm werde ich mich mal kümmern, wie sich das macht mit absaugen. Ist die aber nicht auch Biomaterial? Ich frage mich sowieso, woher diese Anforderung 5-10% Biofiltervolumen herkommt. Ich meine ich habe keinen sterilen Folienteich. Ich behaupte, dass bei mir viel direkt im Teich passiert (siehe Bilder). Wenn ich Koi-blogs/vlogs sehe sind die Koisteichs extrem steril. Lediglich Fische, Wasser, Folie. Keine Plflanzen und kein sonstiges Biomaterial. Wer sagt also, dass ich zwingend mehr Biomaterial brauche. Meine Wasserwerte sind bisher top, keine Nitrat etc. nachweisbar. Wenn das mit neuen Fischen und Fütterung so bleibt müsste ich doch eigentlich nichts ändern!?


Aja nochwas. Thema BA. Umso mehr man sich einliest, so meint man das müsste man angehen. Die Frage für mich. Wie könnte ich sowas realisieren. Ich habe quasi keine Möglichkeit die Folie anzuheben, weil die extrem bepflanzt ist. (siehe Bilder Eingangspost). Ich hatte die Idee, dass man die Folie einen Streifen (ca. 30cm auftrennt), nen Graben für die Verrohrung buddelt und dann die Folie wieder verklebt und mit einem Streifen verschließt. Geht sowas prinzipiell? Ich hoffe das war verständlich 

Gruß


----------



## MartinBLN (26. Juli 2017)

So ich habe wieder gebastelt. Sieb wieder integriert. In den Vortex wieder von oben bis ganz nach unten mit dem Rohr rein. So erhalt ich nen Upflow und filtere mit groben Würfeln. Denke so ist die Kette ingesamt mit noch mehr Biofilterleistung ausgestattet. Vorher war der Vortex ja leer. Man könnte jetzt nochmal darüber nachdenken wie man die Medien anordnet oder was man ggf. gegen was neues austauscht.

Man könnte die Chips ja jetzt auch in den Vortex packen und mit Belüfterring auf dem Grund arbeiten. Dann wäre das der Hexenkessel der für schweinegeld verkauft wird ;-)

Ideen und Meinungen zum Umbau?

Gruß


----------

